# Canned Green Beans and Salt?



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

i know that hedgies cant have any type of seasonings and such(im not sure really why they cant but i know theyre not supposed to have it) but i have a can of green beans and it has some salt in it(i read the ingredients label) and hopefully not too much, but is it ok to feed this to my little Maddie? i mean i thought that i could rinse the green beans off in water a few times and maybe that might help remove the salt? is this a dumb idea? :/


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

The green beans are cooked in a salted brine solution. So, the salt is actually in the bean...there isn't a way to wash off the salt. Personally, any store bought canned veggies are high in preservatives and should be avoided for hedgies (and humans). I wouldn't risk giving something so salty to your little one. Fresh green beans are in season right now in the US...and in most cases are cheaper than buying the canned versions.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with raerysdyk - if you don't want to get fresh veggies for whatever reason, some other options that would be better than canned are frozen or baby food. Lily was much better about eating baby food veggies than fresh ones.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks guys, idk what i would do without you all here, i would be lost! im so glad that i can talk to people who are knowledgeable and so helpful on this forum  ....but ive fed maddie canned peas before :/ and canned tuna? is that ok? *sigh* my hedgie is kinda picky though, i could try the baby food and/or frozen veggies or fresh garden ones from the store.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Having fed canned something once isn't going to hurt anything, it's just information you have now. I'm not sure on canned tuna, I don't know too much about fish. I would guess it has plenty of preservatives as well, but I'm not sure if there's any other dangers. 

Just keep in mind to offer things multiple times in multiple ways - if she doesn't try it once, try again next week. Try leaving it in her cage overnight, maybe try warm vs. cold, or offering multiple things at once. What worked for me was mixing veggie baby foods with meat baby foods - Lily would eat just about anything if it had chicken or turkey baby food mixed in with it. Once I figured that out, I ended up doing two batches of baby food mix - one with chicken, one with turkey, and 2-4 veggies in each (trying to get some different veggies for each one), as well as a fruit. I'd mix them all together, then freeze them in ice cube trays and keep the cubes in baggies. Easy to thaw out one cube (about 1-2 tablespoons) a day as a supplement to her kibble.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks  i will try mixing baby foods with veggies and fruits next time  see if that works.


----------

